# Needs a quote from the book Fulgrim, please?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I was talking to a friend on another web-site where the subject art came up. I got to thinking about something Fulgrim saying in the HH-novel with the same name. Something about humans saying art is out of this world (divine maybe?) is only a way to express jealosy because only a God could have created that art for the person, not the person itself. 

Anybody knows what Im talking about? I think its a conversation between Fulgrim and Ostian Delafour. Page number and correct quote would be highly appreciated. k:


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Trying to narrow it down; is this the bit were the Human criticises Fulgrim's sculpture and the Primarch gets all pissy about it?

GFP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

page.252-253

Might be the one you are talking about


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Trying to narrow it down; is this the bit were the Human criticises Fulgrim's sculpture and the Primarch gets all pissy about it?





Angel of Blood said:


> page.252-253
> 
> Might be the one you are talking about


No, thats when Fulgrim started his way towards possession. What Giant Fossil Penguin wondered about is on those pages. What Im looking for is prior to Fulgrim turning evil, when he is still understanding and one of the good guys I think.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah that's the one i'm on about, it's the only other conversation i can find between Fulgrim and Ostian 

apart from the one at the end where he kills him of course.
 I don't know what other conversation you could be refering to.

Tobias and Julius have an interesting conversation on pg 179-184. But other than that i cant find anything


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nah, its not that either! Well I guess I have to re-read it some day when I get the chance! Im pretty sure it is Fulgrim talking to someone, but it could be one of his sub-ordinates. It could also be Ostian and Serena talking to each other. + rep to you both for taking a interest though!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

AAAAArrrrrrrrrgggggggggg SPOILER!!!!!!!!

(Grimzag throws his book across the room and takes a chainaxe to his computer)


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck, my bad. Sorry dude.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

No sweat  i had already read the book once anyways, i'd forgotten how it finished between then and now.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Fulgrim doesn't speak to Ostian before that point in the novel so it may have been from another book with him in perhaps but that only leave Galaxy in Flames where he meets Horus. Are you sure about this? I mean could it have been someone toehr than Fulgrim? Could it have been the tale of him meeting Ferrus for the first time?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Helsreach said:


> Fulgrim doesn't speak to Ostian before that point in the novel so it may have been from another book with him in perhaps but that only leave Galaxy in Flames where he meets Horus. Are you sure about this? I mean could it have been someone toehr than Fulgrim? Could it have been the tale of him meeting Ferrus for the first time?


No Im pretty sure it is the book Fulgrim and Fulgrim is the one talking, but _who_ he is talking to is unknown though so it could be one of the Astartes.


----------



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

the only in depth art analysis I can remember is in his quaters talking to Ferrus about one of Serena d'Angelus paintings. Pg 156 at the very start of the page:

"They are recreations of reality formed according to the artists metaphysical value judgements" he goes onto say "An artist recreates those aspects of reality that represent the fundamental truth of man's nature. To understand that is to understand the truth of the galaxy."


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Fulgrim speaks to ferrus mannus about art and says; "I would reather go a week without food and water than a week without art." 
Is that it. I know its in fulgrim somewhere.
On page 156 there is a large conversation about art.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Helsreach said:


> the only in depth art analysis I can remember is in his quaters talking to Ferrus about one of Serena d'Angelus paintings. Pg 156 at the very start of the page:
> 
> "They are recreations of reality formed according to the artists metaphysical value judgements" he goes onto say "An artist recreates those aspects of reality that represent the fundamental truth of man's nature. To understand that is to understand the truth of the galaxy."





jack said:


> Fulgrim speaks to ferrus mannus about art and says; "I would reather go a week without food and water than a week without art."
> Is that it. I know its in fulgrim somewhere.
> On page 156 there is a large conversation about art.


No its neither of them. It is at some point when someone comments on a painting/estetic creation and says its "divinely out of this world" or something like it, thats its way good done. Fulgrim then responds with something like "Saying something is divinely made, is like saying it was made by a God, something a regular human are unable to create without the help of a God and its mere jealousy from the other man". But thanks both of you for trying though. I will try and re-read the book soon, got a shitload of them waiting in a pile already. + rep though for you both :victory:


----------

